# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  مشكل restore كردن يك backup

## hbm_7052

من يه بكآپ از ديتا بيسي كه روي يه كامپيوتر ديگه هست تهيه كردم حالا ميخوام اونو رو كامپيوتر خودن resore كنم اما پيغام خطا ميده 
TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
------------------------------

Restore failed for Server 'MRI'.  (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...r&LinkId=20476

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo)

------------------------------

The backup set holds a backup of a database other than the existing 'NEWMOKATEBAT' database.
RESTORE DATABASE is terminating abnormally. (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 3154)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...4&LinkId=20476

هردو بانگ هم روي sql server 2005 هست 
كسي ميدونه مشكل چيه؟

----------


## ERIKA

*خطای Error 3154 در restore کردن بانک Sqlserver*

در زمان Restore نمودن بانک SQL با خطای زیر مواجه میشوند: 
Error 3154
Severity Level 16
Message Text
The backup set holds a backup of a database other than the existing '%ls' database. 

این خطا زمانی رخ میدهد که شما قصد restore نمودن یک بانک را در بانکی دارید که همنام با بانک اطلاعاتی قبلی نمیباشد.برای حل این مشکل کافیست بانک را با استفاده از یک Query بروش زیر restore نمایید:(با دسترسی SA و یا کاربر administrator اجرا شود)



USE master


RESTORE DATABASE [dbname] FROM DISK='c:\db.bak' 


WITH replace
در پرس و جوی بالا در بخش dbname نام بانک خود و در بخش db.bak ادرس فایل backup را وارد نماید.

----------

